# Anavar or dnp?



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

can someone aware me on the potential fat loss obtained from an anavar cycle (1month) or a dnp cycle(10 days)

which would lose more fat and does dnp strip any muscle?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

WOW, talk about opposite ends of the scale. DNP will melt the fat off. IMO, it's all up to if you want to feel like shit for 10-14 days. A good majority of guys feel completely miserable on it. In this comparison, DNP wins, hands down. Of course, that's not taking all the different side effects into consideration.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

DNP makes you feel like death then it kills you.


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

what do you mean opposite ends of the scale? both are fat loss drugs, ones a steroid however? i don't mind feeling bad, i can handle it i'm sure
which would you suggest?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 25, 2012)

use pgcl bro..

way easier, cheaper, more effective and NO side-effects


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

rofl


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 25, 2012)

I`d rather gain 30 lbs of fat than run DNP again. Imagine the worst flu(headache, fever, sweats, feel like shit all the time) crossed with the world`s worst hangover. Then by day 4 it gets bad.


----------



## FTW34 (Mar 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> use pgcl bro..
> 
> way easier, cheaper, more effective and NO side-effects



u always give dangerous advice for kicks?


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

heavy, what do you mean feels like death? i've read it makes you feel lethargic and makes you're body heat up like crazy and you don't feel like doing anything


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

whats pgcl? never heard of it


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> heavy, what do you mean feels like death? i've read it makes you feel lethargic and makes you're body heat up like crazy and you don't feel like doing anything



Its poison. Don't take it. Buy a treadmill and stop eating cake.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

*Young Man Dies after Using a Diet Pill containing Dinitrophenol (DNP)*


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh God, here we go again hahaha


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 25, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> u always give dangerous advice for kicks?



in these sorts of situations... yes


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

lol i'm not fat? im 83kgs during this bulk currently sitting on around 15%, on a cut i get to 11% easy but i always lose size which i don't want, which is why im looking at these drugs for fat loss without the muscle loss caused during a cutting diet


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

Anavar is fine if you have a vagina.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> DNP makes you feel like death then it kills you.



this^^


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

i've heard the fat loss on anavar is really good? people losing like 2-3kgs of pure fat from it with no muscle loss


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Its poison. Don't take it. Buy a treadmill and stop eating cake.



This! No one needs Dnp either... If you need Dnp to get lean you are in the wrong game....


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> lol i'm not fat? im 83kgs during this bulk currently sitting on around 15%, on a cut i get to 11% easy but i always lose size which i don't want, which is why im looking at these drugs for fat loss without the muscle loss caused during a cutting diet




so you weigh 182 pounds and are ~15% bodyfat? i think your priorities are not in line


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 25, 2012)

averagefrost said:


> i've heard the fat loss on anavar is really good? People losing like 2-3kgs of pure fat from it with no muscle loss



you heard wrong!!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

*Death by DNP (used by Bachynsky on Lyme/cancer patients)*


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> so you weigh 182 pounds and are ~15% bodyfat? i think your priorities are not in line



what do you mean? are you saying i don't need it? or that i'm not doing it right?


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

These are complete opposite ends of the spectrum and cannot be compared. 

If your looking to burn fat, fast, DNP all the way. A kilo of DNP runs $250. 

If you want the slow safe way, anavar for sure. lots of studies have shown that anavar almost has a permanent effect of belly fat. (what I have read at least 6mo after cycle)

I strongly advise before using DNP be fully aware of the the consequences of miss dosing and have a chat with some experienced users first. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

*Mother's warning after woman dies from fatal dose of fat-burning drug DNP - Telegraph*


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> what do you mean? are you saying i don't need it? or that i'm not doing it right?




both


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Thresh said:


> These are complete opposite ends of the spectrum and cannot be compared.
> 
> If your looking to burn fat, fast, DNP all the way. A kilo of DNP runs $250.
> 
> ...



have you used either of these drugs before? if so how did you find them?


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> both



thanks for the concern, but as someone i have looked up to once said "i will always be fascinated how far my body will go"


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> thanks for the concern, but as someone i have looked up to once said "i will always be fascinated how far my body will go"




wtf? that doesnt even apply to the topic at hand... Use gear to bulk up, use gear to diet down...with diet of course being the determining factor.


 dont use dnp or any other dumb shit


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 25, 2012)

Var will get you hard IF you are fairly lean to begin with. Great for prepping for a show stacked with other drugs.

DNP is more like stepping into a microwave. It cooks you from the inside out. It would be a fantastic torture for a hated enemy.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

Vet Hum Toxicol. 2004 Oct;46(5):251-4.

*Dying to be thin: a dinitrophenol related fatality.*

McFee RB, Caraccio TR, McGuigan MA, Reynolds SA, Bellanger P.
*Source*

Long Island Regional Poison Control Center, Winthrop University Hospital, 107 Mineola Blvd, Mineola, NY 11501, USA.

*Abstract*

2,  4-dinitrophenol (DNP) was originally used as an explosive and later   introduced in the 1930's to stimulate metabolism and promote weight   loss. It's also a component of pesticides still available globally.   Concerns about hyperpyrexia lead to DNP being banned as a dietary aid in   1938. A 22-y-old male presented to the Emergency Department (ED) with a   change in mental status 16 h after his last dose of DNP. On admission   he was diaphoretic and febrile with an oral temperature of 102 F, but   lucid and cooperative. He became agitated and delirious. Intravenous   midazolam was initiated with mechanical cooling. Pancuronium was   administered later and the patient was intubated. Over the next hour the   patient became bradycardic, then asystolic, and despite resuscitative   efforts, died. Advertisements claim DNP safe at the dose our patient   ingested. It is widely available and with the potential to cause severe   toxicity is an understudied public health concern.

PMID:15487646 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

*Dying to be thin: a dinitrophenol related fa... [Vet Hum Toxicol. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI*​


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> *Death by DNP (used by Bachynsky on Lyme/cancer patients)*



Sorry but natural selection is a bitch. 

"Case reports have shown that an acute administration of 20–50 mg/kg in humans can be lethal."

Source: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/16035205/

200lbs = 91kg
Lethal dosage range: 1,820mg-4,550mg. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

J Anal Toxicol. 2006 Apr;30(3):219-22.

*Two deaths attributed to the use of 2,4-dinitrophenol.*

Miranda EJ, McIntyre IM, Parker DR, Gary RD, Logan BK.
*Source*

Washington State Toxicology Laboratory, Washington State Patrol, 2203 Airport Way South, Seattle, Washington 98134, USA.

*Abstract*

We  report the cases of two individuals, one in Tacoma, WA, and the  second  in San Diego, CA, whose deaths were attributed to ingestion of   2,4-dinitrophenol (2,4-DNP). 2,4-DNP has historically been used as a   herbicide and fungicide. By uncoupling mitochondrial oxidative   phosphorylation, the drug causes a marked increase in fat metabolism   that has led to its use to aid weight loss. Both cases reported here   involved its use for this purpose. Features common to both cases   included markedly elevated body temperature, rapid pulse and   respiration, yellow coloring of the viscera at autopsy, history of use   of weight loss or body building supplements, and presence of a yellow   powder at the decedent's residence. Because of its acidic nature, the   drug is not detected in the basic drug fraction of most analytical   protocols, but it is recovered in the acid/neutral fraction of   biological extracts and can be measured by high-performance liquid   chromatography or gas chromatography-mass spectrometry. The   concentration of 2,4-DNP in the admission blood samples of the two   deaths reported here were 36.1 and 28 mg/L, respectively. Death in both   cases was attributed to 2,4-DNP toxicity. Review of information   available on the internet suggests that, although banned, 2,4-DNP is   still illicitly promoted for weight loss.

PMID:16803658 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

*Two deaths attributed to the use of 2,4-dinit... [J Anal Toxicol. 2006] - PubMed - NCBI*​


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> have you used either of these drugs before? if so how did you find them?



Yes I have. DNP is perfectly legal to buy and have as long as it is not for human consumption (reminds me of every peptide company in existsnce). 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Yes I have. DNP is perfectly legal to buy and have as long as it is not for human consumption (reminds me of every peptide company in existsnce).
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...



do you regret taking it? is there anything comparable to it so i have a rough idea of what to expect IF i used it
what was your dosage like and how long did you run it for?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

Toxicol Ind Health. 2011 May;27(4):323-7. Epub  2010 Dec 21.

*2, 4-dinitrophenol poisoning caused by non-oral exposure.*

Jiang Jiukun, Yuan Zhihua, Huang Weidong, Wang Jiezan.
*Source*

Department of Emergency, The First Affiliated Hospital, College of Medicine, Zhejiang University, Hangzhou, China.

*Abstract*

2,  4-Dinitrophenol (2, 4-DNP) is widely used in industry, but recently,   poisoning through consumption for weight control has been frequently   reported. We report the cases of two patients whose deaths were   attributed to occupational and non-oral exposure of 2, 4-DNP. They were   all poisoned through skin absorption and respiratory tract inhalation;   common features were excessive sweating, hyperthermia, tachycardia,   clouded consciousness and asystole. Because of the lack of specific   early symptoms, effective antidotes and the means of washing the   contamination from the skin, their arrival in hospital was delayed and   the supportive therapy was ineffectual. Cardiac arrest occurred quickly   and unexpected after admission.

PMID:21177364 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> have you used either of these drugs before? if so how did you find them?



If you don't know how to even find Anavar, then you sir are not ready for DNP. I never advise anyone how to treat their own body, but you seriously should not be even considering using it. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> do you regret taking it? is there anything comparable to it so i have a rough idea of what to expect IF i used it
> what was your dosage like and how long did you run it for?



J Zhejiang Univ Sci B. 2011 Mar;12(3):189-92.
*Clinical features and treatment in patients with acute 2,4-dinitrophenol poisoning.*

Lu YQ, Jiang JK, Huang WD.
*Source*

Department  of Emergency, the First Affiliated Hospital, School of Medicine,  Zhejiang University, Hangzhou 310003, China. luyuanqiang@yahoo.cn

*Abstract*

*OBJECTIVE: *

To report clinical features and treatment of 16 cases of acute 2,4-dinitrophenol poisoning.
*METHODS: *

A  total of 16 patients suffering from acute poisoning due to non-oral   exposure to 2,4-dinitrophenol were sent to our hospital. Two died within   3 h after admission, while the other 14 responded to supportive   treatment and hemoperfusion. Clinical features and treatment of the   patients were retrospectively analyzed and presented.
*RESULTS: *

Fourteen  patients recovered and were discharged after four to six weeks  of  treatment. No obvious poisoning sequelae were found in the  three-month  follow-up.
*CONCLUSIONS: *

Non-oral exposure to  2,4-dinitrophenol is toxic. Hemoperfusion and  glucocorticoid treatments  may be efficient measures to prevent  mortality, but this requires  further study.

PMID:21370503 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE] 
PMCID: PMC3048933


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> do you regret taking it? is there anything comparable to it so i have a rough idea of what to expect IF i used it
> what was your dosage like and how long did you run it for?



You stated you don't know how to find anavar or DNP. You sir are not ready for it then. If you fuck up your DNP dosage you will cook alive and die. 

I highly advise that you don't take it. Go to gnc, get a nice fat burner and you'll loose some weight no problem. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Thresh said:


> If you don't know how to even find Anavar, then you sir are not ready for DNP. I never advise anyone how to treat their own body, but you seriously should not be even considering using it.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...



i know where to GET anavar, i dont know what to expect from the feeling which is what i was asking "how did you find them" as in how did you find its effects on your body etc etc


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> i know where to GET anavar, i dont know what to expect from the feeling which is what i was asking "how did you find them" as in how did you find its effects on your body etc etc



DNP is pure hell, no joke. 

 Anavar might make your stomach sore or give you a headache. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Thresh said:


> DNP is pure hell, no joke.
> 
> Anavar might make your stomach sore or give you a headache.
> 
> ...




1-	1 (250mg)
2-	1(250mg)
3-	1(250mg)
4-	1(250mg)
5-	2(500mg)
6-	2(500mg)
7-	2(500mg)
8-	2(500mg)
9-	2(500mg)
10-	2(500mg)
11-	2(500mg)
12-	2(500mg)

hows that for a dnp run? of course if sides appear within the first 4 days i'd stay on 250mg's. If i found rash's or anything abnormal due to a reaction with my body i'd get off it immediately, sound right?


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> 1-    1 (250mg)
> 2-    1(250mg)
> 3-    1(250mg)
> 4-    1(250mg)
> ...



Have someone inform us of funeral arrangements because you are going to die.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> 1-1 (250mg)
> 2-1(250mg)
> 3-1(250mg)
> 4-1(250mg)
> ...



Just run 200mg/day for 20 days. If your like 99% of the population you won't last ten. 

There really is no reason to do 500mg a day. I did that before and it was a mistake. 

DNP takes 3 days to get into your system, it's highly advisable you don't jump from 250mg to 500mg like that. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Deity (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> 1-    1 (250mg)
> 2-    1(250mg)
> 3-    1(250mg)
> 4-    1(250mg)
> ...


I'm gonna say this for your own good or atleast try and give you an idea of why this is a bad decision in my opinion. I decided against DNP for a few main reasons. 1 Not enough human studies to prove it doesn't fuck you in the long run. 2 My life is worth more to me than losing a few quick pounds. And 3 what the hell is the point in losing the fat by putting yourself through hell if you don't know proper diet/nutrition to keep it off. Get a treadmill and some clen/eca stack get your diet in check and you'll be suprised what you can do with a little dedication.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 25, 2012)

There is a sponsor here that ended up in the hospital on 400mg. He was in living hell for a week.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> There is a sponsor here that ended up in the hospital on 400mg. He was in living hell for a week.



This happens, you really need to know what you are doing. 

There is no reason to ever dose DNP over 200mg a day. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Thresh said:


> This happens, you really need to know what you are doing.
> 
> There is no reason to ever dose DNP over 200mg a day.
> 
> ...




if i dont feel anything at 200 would it fine to increase it till i feel mild side effects?


----------



## Caretaker (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> if i dont feel anything at 200 would it fine to increase it till i feel mild side effects?



Go reread my first response in this thread. Those ARE the mild side effects.


----------



## Deity (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> if i dont feel anything at 200 would it fine to increase it till i feel mild side effects?



That right there is one of the main ways people die on this shit. When you start feeling them it is too late.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> if i dont feel anything at 200 would it fine to increase it till i feel mild side effects?



At 200mg a day you'll still burn 1/2 a fat a day. There really is no need to go higher. You are much safer keeping the dosage low for a longer period than going high for a short period. 

DNP sucks ass, you will have zero energy, you will stop working out. You will sweat like a mother fucker. Why increase these sides?

Stay at 200mg/day MAX dosage. Do not go higher. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

Deity said:


> That right there is one of the main ways people die on this shit. When you start feeling them it is too late.



Because of the 3 day lag time, when the sides hit, it's to late. 

This statement is completely true. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Thresh said:


> At 200mg a day you'll still burn 1/2 a fat a day. There really is no need to go higher. You are much safer keeping the dosage low for a longer period than going high for a short period.



1/2 a pound? or 1/2 a kilo?


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

Why don't you wait a week or two and do some more reading before you decide to commit to DNP? What's the rush right?

If I had the funds I'd love to run anavar! 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> 1/2 a pound? or 1/2 a kilo?



Pound. Keep the dose low. Any amount of DNP will work. There is no need to ever go above 200mg/day. 

I've seen logs of people loosing 15lbs in a month with 50mg/day + cardio 3 times a week. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Why don't you wait a week or two and do some more reading before you decide to commit to DNP? What's the rush right?
> 
> If I had the funds I'd love to run anavar!
> 
> ...



i've done a tonne of research already, from what i've seen a lot of people misuse this drug which seems to the problem, i've logs of people who have used it safely and they were fine besides the heating and sweats, but thats expected.

but yeah i'd like to run anavar over dnp, seems safer but it'd cost a tonne more.

is anavar as effective as a fat burner?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 25, 2012)

averagefrost..


if it isnt clear by now, you are fucking retarded, and your physique indicates that you lack general knowledge about fitness (unless you are 5'4 or under)


since you are almost definitely a troll.. ill just sit back and watch


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> averagefrost..
> 
> 
> if it isnt clear by now, you are fucking retarded, and your physique indicates that you lack general knowledge about fitness (unless you are 5'4 or under)
> ...



i'm 4'9, 5'1 with high heels, umad?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 25, 2012)

those aren't very high heels


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> use pgcl bro..
> 
> way easier, cheaper, more effective and NO side-effects



LOL follow Standards advice for spontaneous abortion!


----------



## scharfy (Mar 25, 2012)

How anyone could take DNP after reading how it actually functions is beyond me.  

It seems a better fit for interrogations at Gitmo.

Crystal Meth a healthier alternative.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> use pgcl bro..
> 
> way easier, cheaper, more effective and NO side-effects



Haha. I missed this one. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

Give anavar plus an eca stack a try bro. I promise you will loose a ton a weight.

You really have to understand that DNP is the most extreme thing you will probably ever put in your body, period. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 25, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> i've done a tonne of research already, from what i've seen a lot of people misuse this drug which seems to the problem, i've logs of people who have used it safely and they were fine besides the heating and sweats, but thats expected.
> 
> but yeah i'd like to run anavar over dnp, seems safer but it'd cost a tonne more.
> 
> is anavar as effective as a fat burner?



Anavar has shown some great results for some of our seasoned vets here. I'm sure they will chime in and share their results. 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 25, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Anavar has shown some great results for some of our seasoned vets here. I'm sure they will chime in and share their results.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...




yeah i'll give anavar a shot then, got any tips for a cycle of anavar? 
i read since its so mild you need 80-100mg for the effects to work in males, and should cycle for 20-30days?


----------



## Thresh (Mar 26, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> yeah i'll give anavar a shot then, got any tips for a cycle of anavar?
> i read since its so mild you need 80-100mg for the effects to work in males, and should cycle for 20-30days?



It's late at night. Tomorrow the seasoned vets will chime in and let you know the facts on this. 

I have heard var can been run for 3-6 months as it does not effect your natural test production. The thing you want to check is your HDL levels when considering a long cycle of var. 

But like I said, let's let the pros chime in and I'm sure you will like the answers! 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 26, 2012)

If you can afford it run 100mg Ed for 6 weeks.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 26, 2012)

it will shut down your natural testosterone production


----------



## Thresh (Mar 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> it will shut down your natural testosterone production



"due to its relatively light impact on the HPTA, which brings me to my final point; Anavar will not totally shut down your HPTA, especially at lower doses (unlike testosterone, which will eventually do this even at a 100mg dose, or deca which will do it with a single 100mg dose). This could be due, at least partly, to the fact that Anavar doesnt aromatize (convert to estrogen).

Serum testosterone, SHBG (Sex Hormone Binding Globulin), and LH (Leutinizing Hormone) will be slightly suppressed with low doses of Anavar, but less than with other compounds. FSH (Follicle Stimulating Hormone) , IGF1 (Insulin Like Growth Factor 1) and GH (Growth Hormone) will not be suppressed with a low dose of Anavar, but will actually be raised significantly (12)(13)(14) as you may have guessed, and LH will even experience a "rebound" effect when you stop using anavar (3) If your endocrine system and HPTA are functioning normally, you should be able to use anavar with minimal insult to it, and can even keep most of your values within the normal range (5)."



Read more: http://www.steroid.com/Anavar.php#ixzz1qF3uj3RN


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 26, 2012)

Thresh said:


> "due to its relatively light impact on the HPTA, which brings me to my final point; Anavar will not totally shut down your HPTA, especially at lower doses (unlike testosterone, which will eventually do this even at a 100mg dose, or deca which will do it with a single 100mg dose). This could be due, at least partly, to the fact that Anavar doesnt aromatize (convert to estrogen).
> 
> Serum testosterone, SHBG (Sex Hormone Binding Globulin), and LH (Leutinizing Hormone) will be slightly suppressed with low doses of Anavar, but less than with other compounds. FSH (Follicle Stimulating Hormone) , IGF1 (Insulin Like Growth Factor 1) and GH (Growth Hormone) will not be suppressed with a low dose of Anavar, but will actually be raised significantly (12)(13)(14) as you may have guessed, and LH will even experience a "rebound" effect when you stop using anavar (3) If your endocrine system and HPTA are functioning normally, you should be able to use anavar with minimal insult to it, and can even keep most of your values within the normal range (5)."
> 
> ...



hey that's cool..


anavar will shut down your natural testosterone


----------



## Idra (Mar 26, 2012)

200 mg a day of dnp is not that bad unless you are seriously a huge pussy or don't understand drinking enough water. That being said, your body would really prefer you just be disciplined and get your diet in check.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 26, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> hey that's cool..
> 
> 
> anavar will shut down your natural testosterone



lmao


----------



## njc (Mar 26, 2012)

Anavar is not a "fat-loss" pill.  Not even remotely.


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

standard donkey said:


> hey that's cool..
> 
> 
> Anavar will shut down your natural testosterone


roflolmao!!!


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

nothing is as strong as dnp for fat loss,nothing

if u get some good dnp, and ur a healthy adult, u can lost close to 30 lbs of fat in 4 weeks

the beginning of ur dnp cucle might really wear u out, but if u stick with it,and again, ur a healthy adult, u should be ok, just a lot less fat

i like var, but does not compare with dnp as far as pure fat loss


pars


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

^almost died from DNP use^


----------



## parsifal09 (Mar 26, 2012)

lollll

dnp is rough in the beginning, but stuck through the intial shock

but yes, most people are as strong willed as i sam, will probably quit after a few days

parsi


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

It's tempting as hell. Can't lie.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 26, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> It's tempting as hell. Can't lie.



You still plannin on pullin the trigger Benj?


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

no. just using some clen and eca. honestly, the whole feeling like death part isn't appealing. I'm a grumpy mofo half the time anyhow. don't want to make it worse.


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 26, 2012)

Agreed


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 26, 2012)

DNP is dangerous in the beginning, middle, and end ..healthy, kind of healthy, extremely healthy etc.. There's been way to many people getting f'd up from this shit. Get on a balanced diet and hit AM fasted cardio or put extra effort into a plan to shed "fat" and stick to it.. DNP is crap!!!!


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 26, 2012)

think ill stick with clen and low carbs lol


----------



## XYZ (Mar 26, 2012)

LMAO at EVERYONE in this thread who is throwing out thier "bro science" as the end all be all with DNP.  99.9% of guys posting this have never even used it.

Never used it, you're in no place to give an opinion.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 26, 2012)

XYZ said:


> LMAO at EVERYONE in this thread who is throwing out thier "bro science" as the end all be all with DNP.  99.9% of guys posting this have never even used it.
> 
> Never used it, you're in no place to give an opinion.



Actually I have seen a number of posters in here that have used it. 99.9%?


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 26, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Actually I have seen a number of posters in here that have used it. 99.9%?
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...




90% better?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 26, 2012)

Never done anal with a man but I have an opinion on it....


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 26, 2012)

Liar^^^


----------



## XYZ (Mar 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> never done anal with a man but i have an opinion on it....




lol


----------



## Thresh (Mar 26, 2012)

XYZ said:


> 90% better?



Sounds better! 


5"10
195lbs

Currently cycle:
Cruising on 250mg Test Cyp/week.


----------



## njc (Mar 26, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Anavar has shown some great results for some of our seasoned vets here. I'm sure they will chime in and share their results.
> 
> 
> 5"10
> ...




Ah come on  man.  Anavar does not melt fat off anymore than creatine does.  If you are already lean then anavar can maybe strip off some excess subcutaneous bodywater and add to vascularity thus giving you a leaner appearance.....but just taking anavar does not cause you to lose bodyfat.


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 26, 2012)

njc said:


> Ah come on  man.  Anavar does not melt fat off anymore than creatine does.  If you are already lean then anavar can maybe strip off some excess subcutaneous bodywater and add to vascularity thus giving you a leaner appearance.....but just taking anavar does not cause you to lose bodyfat.




what if diet was fully in check [deficiency in calories and sufficient amount of carbs/fats/protein]
this would be a cutting diet with the added effects of anavar? would this then strip fat off effectively with minimal to no muscle loss?


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 26, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> what if diet was fully in check [deficiency in calories and sufficient amount of carbs/fats/protein]
> this would be a cutting diet with the added effects of anavar? would this then strip fat off effectively with minimal to no muscle loss?



Alright bro let's be real. Anavar is a weak steroid, that's why females use it. Some run it to maintain muscle while leaning out as it is one of the SAFER orals. If you want to lose fat you need diet, cardio, a fat burner(t3,Clen,eca) and TREN. TREN IS THE ONLY COMPOUND THAT I HAVE PERSONALLY SEEN SIGNIFICANTLY CHANGE BODY COMPOSITION  IN A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME FROM A STEROID.

For the record any PROPER high protein diet that is restricted in calories will help you lose fat and retain muscle regardless of if you natty or not.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 26, 2012)

XYZ said:


> LMAO at EVERYONE in this thread who is throwing out thier "bro science" as the end all be all with DNP.  99.9% of guys posting this have never even used it.
> 
> Never used it, you're in no place to give an opinion.



Ya guys go take dynamite and raise your core temperature so you melt fat off your body.... You will feel like death and not be able to train but it works.... Sorry don't need DNP not does anyone, just more step mill and stricter dieting


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 26, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Alright bro let's be real. Anavar is a weak steroid, that's why females use it. Some run it to maintain muscle while leaning out as it is one of the SAFER orals. If you want to lose fat you need diet, cardio, a fat burner(t3,Clen,eca) and TREN. TREN IS THE ONLY COMPOUND THAT I HAVE PERSONALLY SEEN SIGNIFICANTLY CHANGE BODY COMPOSITION  IN A SHORT AMOUNT OF TIME FROM A STEROID.
> 
> For the record any PROPER high protein diet that is restricted in calories will help you lose fat and retain muscle regardless of if you natty or not.



so why is it written everywhere that i read that anavar is a steroid used for cutting to help with fatloss?



> Now heres some interesting stuff for anyone interested primarily in the fat loss properties of this stuff: ​*Anavar* may be what wed call a "fat-burning steroid". Abdominal and visceral fat were both reduced in one study when subjects in the low/normal natural ​testosterone range used anavar (4). In another study, appendicular, total, and trunk fat were all reduced with a relatively small dose of 20mgs/day (8), and no exercise
> 
> Read more: Anavar - Steroid.com​


​


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 27, 2012)

The best research is trial and error brother


----------



## njc (Mar 27, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> so why is it written everywhere that i read that anavar is a steroid used for cutting to help with fatloss?
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR][/LEFT]





Reason one-as I mentioned previously, anavar can strip away excess water and increase vascularity (particularly if one is already lean) leading to the appearance of reduced bodyfat. When in reality, the weight will come back (in the form of water) once it is stopped. 

Reason two-the idiot who wrote that profile from that site you quoted is an idiot and has no business writing steroid profiles for any website.

But by all means go for it.  Let us know how much fat that "anavar will melt off of you" simply by swallowing it.


----------



## njc (Mar 27, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> what if diet was fully in check [deficiency in calories and sufficient amount of carbs/fats/protein]
> this would be a cutting diet with the added effects of anavar? would this then strip fat off effectively with minimal to no muscle loss?




Yes, like other steroids it will help you to retain muscle mass while you are cutting.


----------



## JJ-INSANE1 (Mar 27, 2012)

AverageFrost said:


> what if diet was fully in check [deficiency in calories and sufficient amount of carbs/fats/protein]
> this would be a cutting diet with the added effects of anavar? would this then strip fat off effectively with minimal to no muscle loss?



I can only speak from my Anavar experience that if my bodyfat is over 12 % and diet crap I felt nothing in terms of fat loss . The key is to incorporate a good diet with moderate to intense cardio to get your body fat low enough and then use the  Var  .  I don't know anything of DNP except it sounds like a really dangerous drug to avoid if you have no knowledge of it . I think this basically sums it up .


----------



## XYZ (Mar 27, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> Ya guys go take dynamite and raise your core temperature so you melt fat off your body.... You will feel like death and not be able to train but it works.... Sorry don't need DNP not does anyone, just more step mill and stricter dieting




How many times have you used DNP?  You must know what it's like if you're stating that you feel like death and can't train, right?


----------



## Idra (Mar 27, 2012)

I've done two cycles of dnp. Didn't miss a training session. If you are not extremely disciplined (and can't even be honest with yourself about that) you really should avoid DNP.


----------



## AverageFrost (Mar 27, 2012)

Idra said:


> I've done two cycles of dnp. Didn't miss a training session. If you are not extremely disciplined (and can't even be honest with yourself about that) you really should avoid DNP.



so i should be fine as long as i do everything im supposed to on dnp like drink water and not over exert myself whilst sticking to the correct dosages and not over dosing the drug?
essentially respect the drug eh


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 27, 2012)

XYZ said:


> How many times have you used DNP?  You must know what it's like if you're stating that you feel like death and can't train, right?



No I haven't nor do I have Any desire too... I don't need it.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 28, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> No I haven't nor do I have Any desire too... I don't need it.




Then how can you make the comments that you can't train and feel like death?  That's never been the case for me and I've used it a number of times?


----------

